# Ragnarok Online Windows Vista Issue



## soccerguy097

I've successfully got Ragnarok Online to patch and everything, but upon trying to run ragexe.exe(start the game) , the application crashes and leaves me only with this message as source of the error:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	ragexe.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	46f32d2e
Fault Module Name:	ragexe.exe
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	46f32d2e
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00278bbe
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.2
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	2c31
Additional Information 2:	721f2613d42f8bb5fbe3f5daf151d8cf
Additional Information 3:	67ad
Additional Information 4:	dcee3fc0b42cf5631cf3da6f3ff13ca1

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409

I've looked all over and it appears many people are having a similar problem only with different programs. I've tried to find a solution but have been unable to so far. With issues of others, it appears to be some type of compatibility error with other programs and Windows Vista - maybe directx? I have no idea.

Im currently running Windows Vista Home Basic (And I hate it)
Any suggestions at all would be very helpful. I've attepted to contact the gaming company but they do not respond.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pharoah

hello welcome to tsf.have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## soccerguy097

Ok well as i thought before, its a problem likely with Directx. I do have the latest version of Directx, however, I do not believe that it is compatible with the game I am trying to play. I belive I need a version of directx 9, but I can not find any WIndows Vista compatible versions.


----------



## pharoah

according to the operating system requirements dx 9.0c will work with vista.

have a look 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en


----------



## soccerguy097

Yeah I had thought that might work but when i download it and try to install the program, it tells me that there is already a better version of directx on my computer (Directx 10 which is incompatible with the game). Also I dont believe there is any program that works with vista to remove Directx, otherwise I would just remove it and reinstall Directx 9. I guess there is no way to do it and I'm just screwed.


----------



## pharoah

i really cant see that being the problem.i have run dx 7 through dx10 games with no issues.have you tried running that game in compatibility mode,and as an administrator?


----------



## soccerguy097

I've changed the properties on the game under the security tab so that Windows Vista allows me to run the game. I had to take this step just so that I could get the game to patch. It patches fine now, but the application fails when I try to actually run it. What do you mean by compatibility mode? Im guessing if its not Directx, it must be something to do with compatibility with windows vista or my laptop. Could my video card possibly be a conflict? The game does not require too much to run, but maybe it isn't easily compatible with ATI Radeon Xpress 1150.


----------



## pharoah

right click the shortcut,and select properties.once that opens select the compatibility tab.then near the top of the box it will say compatibility mode.put a check in that box,and run in compatibility for xp sp2.


----------



## soccerguy097

Yeah I had tried that before, and tried it again just in case. Didn't change anything, still has the same problem. I appreciate all the help on this.


----------



## pharoah

not sure if this will be of any help to you,but i found this while searching for vista related problems for that game.


http://iro.ragnarokonline.com/support/questioncontent.asp?noticeSeqNo=258


----------

